# canoe and pontoon boat



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

14' Canoe with three paddles, only used about 5 times, two years old $300
8' pontoon boat $125, also two years old and only used a few times.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can you send me a photo of the canoe or tell me the brand so I can look it up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, just seeing this, canoe sold, pontoon sold pending pick up.


----------

